# Serbian/Croatian (BCS): To walk the dog



## kloie

I would like to know how to say to walk the dog.
I walk the dog every morning before school/before work
thanks in advance


----------



## Brainiac

Serbian:
Izvodim psa napolje svakog jutra pre škole/posla.
Šetam psa svakog jutra pre škole/posla.


----------



## kloie

Could I also say Svako jutro too?


----------



## Brainiac

Yes, of course.
Svako jutro (pre škole/posla) šetam psa (u park).
(But this stresses when you walk your dog)


----------



## kloie

Why is it u park=to the park and not u parku=in the park?


----------



## Brainiac

Idem (Gde?) - u park (I'm going to the park)
Ja sam (Gde?) - u parku (I am in the park)
Ulazim (Gde?) - u park (entering the park)

(Preposition "u" uses the accusative or locative case)


Idem u park. I'm going to the park. (direction)
Ja sam u parku. I'm in the park. (location)

****
Šetam psa u park - I walk my dog in a park.  (your habit) 
Vodim psa u park - I take my dog to the park. (your habit or now - I'm taking my dog to the park)

Šetam psa u parku - I'm walking my dog in the park. [I'm in the park now and I'm walking my dog.]


----------



## kloie

wow thanks I love your answers in details  that really helps a 1 year and a few months learner of serbian


----------



## Brainiac

Thank you Kloie, you make me blush. 
I hope my answers are not confusing. I'm learning to give clear, descriptive, specific answers, so you are helping me too  
Till next topic.... 
Cheers!


----------



## Santanawinds

In Croatian, the answer would most likely be:

Šetam psa svako jutro prije škole / prije posla.

or
Vodim psa u šetnju svako jutro prije škole


----------

